# 360 virtual tours + best camera to use?



## paulstew (Dec 16, 2010)

for a little while i have been using my kodak easy share dx7590 digi camera with a schneider  wide angle lense (0.7 x 55mm) and an external flash to produce 360 virtual tours.  while the overall success of the equipment has been pretty good i'm really looking to 'up' my equipment and get a camera/lense/flash thats more specialized for high end 360 virtual tours.  does anyone recommend anything.  i have looked at nikons but really dont know where to start as there's so much to choose from.  appreciate any feedback.  merry christmas


----------



## Formatted (Dec 16, 2010)

Well D3x / 17-35 mm f/2.8 / SB-900!

That should do the trick. But in all seriousness they do produce some very cool purpose built 360 rigs.


----------

